# Is there really a total ban on driving 4x4's in Egypt



## AndrewAlex (Mar 13, 2012)

Anybody heard anything or has information about a ban on driving 4x4 throughout the whole of Egypt, especially Pajeros?

Apparently an expat got killed in a carjacking incident in Sinai and the government has laid down a blanket rule against the use of all 4x4's until further notice.

Any truth in this, and how in the world do they expect to impose that rule if it is true?

So many businesses would go under. And how are people supposed to get around, buy a new vehicle?

I've heard this info over a beer so it may be wrong as I still see plenty of 4x4's on the road. Would be good to hear if anyone is more wiser.

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No of course there is not a total ban and yes an expat got shot in the western desert and has car taken...

I know lots of companies who already impose a ban on their employees travelling to certain areas and companies that have traded in the 4x4 for more unattractive cars


----------



## AndrewAlex (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification, its true about some companies banning the use of 4x4's, an Egyptian friend of mine who owns a transport company recently bought a brand new one to hire out to one of those companies. Following that recent expat incident, they no longer want the vehicle, now the poor guy is left with all the repayments to the bank.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

News to me, I have several friends with 4x4's who go off into the desert (that's not allowed without permission) plus you can go on tourist trips by jeep or other 4x4 safari vehicles. Of course I'm in Hurghada, don't know why that makes a difference, but there you are. There is a Jeep club in Cairo, they'd know.
Going off into the desert without permission has always been a big issue in Egypt, whether it's security or north Coast mined areas.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm friends with most of the rally racing drivers as I just had an article published about the recent Pharaons Rally that raced for five days from the Red Sea coast through the deserts finishing at the Pyramids of Giza. They haven't mentioned anything about this on Facebook.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Definitely true here in Cairo only last night I was talking to a mum who is mad that the company has husband works for have taken the 4x4 for security reasons and given them a toyota . 
Don't forget these workers drive vehicle with yellow plates marking them out. 
I never said it was a total ban but I did say that expats here are having their cars changed into less desirable targets


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Gounie said:


> I'm friends with most of the rally racing drivers as I just had an article published about the recent Pharaons Rally that raced for five days from the Red Sea coast through the deserts finishing at the Pyramids of Giza. They haven't mentioned anything about this on Facebook.



Would that not have a police escort? and are they not all Egyptians..


----------



## AndrewAlex (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, my friend is hurting badly having to pay the loan he took out to pay the bank but with the company banning his client from using Pajeros he's up the creek without a paddle. Really sad situation.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Would that not have a police escort? and are they not all Egyptians..


The Pharaons Rally is part of the FIA and FIM World Cup Championships. Vehicles were shipped in from Italy, Qatar, and Dubai, and drivers and co-pilots were international including four Egyptian teams.

The medical support team comprised of 10 doctors and 12 nurses from Italy. Two helicopters, a mobile medical center truck, an ambulance and five medical cars. The first night of the race was spent in Luxor so I guess there would be police escorts once all the cars finish the stage in the desert. The next three nights were spent in bivouacs in the desert near Dakhla and Baharia. 

I don't think the police could keep up with the cars and bikes flying across the sand dunes of the Western Desert.


----------

